# Is she a Rotti?



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

Not that this is super important, but I like to know what kind of dog I have  Just rescued a "Black & Tan Coonhound / Rottweiler" mix last week, but she looks much more hound than Rotti to me -- as B&T's have the same colouring anyway.

Anyone have guesses as to what she is?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is very pretty!  She has long legs. It is hard to tell. Abbylynn is a Dobie/Rottweiler mix. Her legs are not as long. Your dog could even be like Abbylynn? Mixes are so different in the way they turn out .............


----------



## bmilla35 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmmm.. I can see it a little in the face, but that's about it. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

@Bmilla35: She's 55 lbs and a year old so likely won't get much bigger -- she's on the skinny side so should weigh a bit more.

@AbbyLynn: True, it's so hard to tell, it's a guessing game! AbbyLynn is beautiful


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pennypal said:


> @Bmilla35: She's 55 lbs and a year old so likely won't get much bigger -- she's on the skinny side so should weigh a bit more.
> 
> @AbbyLynn: True, it's so hard to tell, it's a guessing game! AbbyLynn is beautiful


Thank you! Abbylynn is almost 21 months old and weighs 65 pounds ..... pretty close in weight to your girl. Does she have a name?


----------



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, her name is Penny! We're so excited to have her in our family now  Penny was actually found as a stray in Ohio back in July, and was sent up to a rescue in the Toronto area (where I live), so I see she came from your neck of the woods!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pennypal said:


> Yes, her name is Penny! We're so excited to have her in our family now  Penny was actually found as a stray in Ohio back in July, and was sent up to a rescue in the Toronto area (where I live), so I see she came from your neck of the woods!


How interesting! Glad you rescued Penny! thank you! 

We seem ... in my area ... to have many Rottweiler, Beagle, Lab, and Terrier mixes. I am in the Central/Southerly Eastern area.


----------



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

maybe Penny and AbbyLynn are long lost sisters  We're so happy we found her!

How far are you from Akron ... we have good friends who live there.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pennypal said:


> maybe Penny and AbbyLynn are long lost sisters  We're so happy we found her!


Hehehe! Stranger things have happened! Lol!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

There's no Rotti in that dog at all. B&T coonhound is right on, maybe something else mixed in, but is sure ain't a Rotti mix.


----------



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

yeah i didn't think so. Thanks for your opinion


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pennypal said:


> maybe Penny and AbbyLynn are long lost sisters  We're so happy we found her!
> 
> How far are you from Akron ... we have good friends who live there.


I am only about an hour or so from Akron .... way south! My one Sister works for Summit County Social Services there. Yep .... travels every day! She is crazy! Lol!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not see any Rottweiler in that dog at all. She is a lovely dog. Looks like a Black And Tan Coonhound for sure. Cute dog.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I agree with black & tan coonhound. What a cutie!


----------



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> I agree with black & tan coonhound. What a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## 2sahara (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like my BettyLou.
A close friend tells me,
about 20+ years ago it was popular to mix the rott and **** hound.
Apparently to breed the best dog for bear hunting.
Not into hunting, so can't say if it worked.
Mine is about six now. She has filled out.
She acts like a **** hound.
But her coat has the mottled affect that rotts get, 
giving it a slight german-shepard touch.


----------

